# ?guest



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

Why have I been a member for over a year, and I have prepaid my membership for the next 3 years and I am still a "guest" whenever I post a new thread or reply?  Sue


----------



## Dave M (May 13, 2006)

The answer is that you must enter the TUG Member password in the appropriate box your BBS profile.

Most questions about using the BBS, including yours, can be answered by one of the links in the Troubleshooting sticky thread at the top of the list of topics for this TUG BBS forum. Here is the direct link to a more detailed explanation of how to change your designation.


----------

